# Blood lines for herding instinct



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

What bloodllnes should I look for that can be found today to produce both good herding instinct and a dog suitable to be a service dog?

i have been told to avoid Canto and Quanto Weinarau which are in many dogs. Why ?

My current boy has both those dogs way back:wild: and he is a bit reactive, but with training and maturity, at 21 months is now a dog I can take everywhere. He is very intelligent. We are going for a herding instinct test next week.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess it depends on the amount of drive you want in your service dog. 

I've heard of good herding instinct in the DDR lines (and my experience backs it up), ad the right puppy in a litter has a good chance of making an excellent SD.

My 100% DDR litter is now 6 months old and one of the pups is starting training as a service dog, one is herding, the one I have is doing agility and I tried her out for herding this weekend. She has the instincts--although she may be a bit *too* predatory. Her sister is showing excellent instincts, without quite the edge.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have worked both of my boys in c-course style work and both show very nice aptitude. Ari took a little longer to "turn on." Anik worked borders beautifully with zero training.
Their mother is very intense with stock, to the point of being a bit scary.
My previous female (feivel wanner hohen on top, and Ex Maineche on bottom-- sp?) also showed very nice aptitude.
Ari and my old female would work well as serviceDogs. Anik has too low of thresholds.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a German line (show/working) that the herding lady loved. Lines don't seem to be consistent enough with saying who and who cannot herd in the German shepherd breed but there may be lines to completely avoid but with any herding breed, you are going to have a pup in each litter that may have the potential.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Two of the lines that seem to have a higher than average aptitude for herding is the Maineche lines(West working), and the East Lines strong in Held v Ritterburg who brought in a strong influence from the Haus Himpel dogs of that time. With the Maineche dogs the influence was through Marko vom Cellerland,who had an HGH dog as one of his parents.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My American Show Line dogs thru Sundance Kid have great herding instinct and I have used them for in home service work (my disability does not rise to the level of legally needing a public access service dog). They have good drives and stable nerves.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> Two of the lines that seem to have a higher than average aptitude for herding is the Maineche lines(West working), and the East Lines strong in Held v Ritterburg who brought in a strong influence from the Haus Himpel dogs of that time. With the Maineche dogs the influence was through Marko vom Cellerland,who had an HGH dog as one of his parents.


Interesting! 
My boys are heavily backmassed on Held (like 17% COI in 7 generations). I was amazed the first time I worked Anik on sheep. Ari perked up the second time and shows great promise.
The female I mentioned was a grandaughter of Ex Maineche and although I only did a herding instinct with her, the difference between her and any other dog I had worked previously was very obvious. Sensible, calm when no "naughty" sheep, instant action when appropriate. She worked the very same in protection. Super bitch. (unfortunately diagnosed with severe adult-onset mega-e).


----------

